# Da Vinci Hysterectomy



## amcoots01 (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any information regarding codes for the Da Vinci Labaroscopy Hysterectomy?

Thanks Andrea
Lou. Ky


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 2, 2008)

*Da Vinci*

Check out this article page 4.  Hope it helps 


http://codinginstitute.com/sample/partb_sample.pdf


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 3, 2008)

Check Da Vinci's website.  I believe they have coding guidance there.  If not google it.  I needed info on this a while back and found much info this way.


----------

